# kat-atomic catfish tournament trail 2017 schedule



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Attention anglers! Here is our finalized 2017 schedule.
March 18 Lake Milton 8am-4pm
April 22 west branch 8am to 4pm
May 13 black river 8am to 4pm
June 10 dillon lake 8pm to 8am
July 15 mosquito lake 8pm to 8am
August 26 Tappan lake iron man
September 9 portage lakes 8pm to 8am
October 7 clear fork reservoir 8am to 4pm

Entry will be set at $40 per team with $10 big fish and flathead side pots. Ironman prices are doubled. 
We hope to see everyone there! And please feel free to share.
Please contact director Kevin Blough at 330-419-1614 with any questions or concerns.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks, may try to make Dillon or Clear Fork if it will fit into my schedule.
Salmonid


----------



## katmasterkevin (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks Mark. We have a Facebook as well. I'll send you an invite. Spread the word.


----------

